# .17 SUPER MAGNUM



## HANGEYE

I read in a magazine that Winchester has developed a new .17 cal. called the .17 SUPER MAGNUM. Savage Arms is the first on board to produce a rifle in this caliber with the posibility of two more major gun makers interested in produceing guns in this caliber. From what I have read, it looks to be a very impressive round. Has anyone else heard anything about this new round?


----------



## JMichael

Haven't heard anything about that. Thats gonna make about 4 or maybe 5 different chamberings for the .17 isn't it?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

I've read a few articles about it, it will be the most powerful rim fire cartridge. Too powerful for squirrel hunting


----------



## lovedr79

I heard they came out with the .17hornet. Is that what u are referring too?


----------



## JMichael

I think all the 17's are too powerful for squirrel hunting. The 17 HMR which is the slowest of them all will puff a sparrow like an air compressor blowing on a dandelion. Don't ask how I know that. :lol:


----------



## JMichael

I don't think it could be the hornet. According to Hornady, their 17 hornet load has lower muzzle velocity and it's trajectory is not as good as the 17 Mach IV or the 17 Rem.


----------



## johnnybassboat

The 17 hmr is not the slowest, the hornady hm2 is a 22 long rifle necked to .17, and is a hell of a squirell rifle imho. I have heard of the new 17 and am thinking of getting one when they come out. the cartridge is based on a nail driver for concrete or something like that from what I have heard. should be a fast one but wind is always a problem with them light bullets.


----------



## johnnybassboat

Just looked again it is not a hornet, the hornet is centerfire. The new round is a rimfire, like a 22lr or 17 hmr only more powder capacity. Yeah I am kinda a gun nut also


----------



## lovedr79

Oh my! I just read the article. Larger/longer/ thicker case. Could be a sweet round. I waited quite awhile and finally bought a .17 hmr, Henry frontier rifle. I love it. The super .17 looks gnarly sitting next to the hmr and a .22 magnum


----------



## JMichael

johnnybassboat said:


> The 17 hmr is not the slowest, the hornady hm2 is a 22 long rifle necked to .17, and is a hell of a squirell rifle imho. I have heard of the new 17 and am thinking of getting one when they come out. the cartridge is based on a nail driver for concrete or something like that from what I have heard. should be a fast one but wind is always a problem with them light bullets.


Is that a production round or something the wildcaters are doing? The new 17 rimfire is just what the OP said. It's the .17 Super Magnum Rimfire. But at 3000 fps it's not the hottest .17 production load but it will be the hottest rimfire .17 I think. It's based off the .27 caliber nail gun blank. I wish Savage would offer their model 25 chambered in .17 Rem.

[youtube]1v74JZ2ikDI[/youtube]


----------



## johnnybassboat

Yes the 17 hm2 is a factory chambering. I have one in a mark II. Wasnt real popular I dont think, but is really a shooter. Try searching Hornady machII. Ammo was loaded by CCI,Ely, and Remmington I believe.


----------



## craveman85

I have a couple .17's. I shoot squirrels in the face so no ruined meat. They are decent for woodchucks and plinking but not much more than that. Honestly a moth fart can blow it off course with the light bullets. The only ones worth bothering with are the hmr or the mach 2. If you go center fire just get a .223. Just my 7 cents ( adjusted for inflation)


----------



## PGRChaplain

NRA mag this month (August) has a article on it. Good gun for Yotes or Chucks. But the ammo is non reloadable (rimfire). Cheaper to shoot centerfire rifle if you reload and the Wind problems.


----------



## Jim

It is the only ammo that is always full on the empty shelves at wallyworld. :lol:


----------



## Kam357

thought the ammo selves were always empty or they were to Jacked up in Prices reason I stick to Reloading mostly. think this is about 5 in the .17 cal I cant remember I just use a .17 hmr for Prarire dogs thats about it when Im tired of the 7.52x64R Slamming into Me. it work well and I think it would be a good squerrurl gun mostly. dont make to big of holes well to badly


----------



## CountryRN

The HMR is a nice little round. Very accurate. I have used it on targets (cans and bottles) out to 300 yards when the wind isn't blowing. 
I have taken a good sized doe with it once. She was a cripple that I saw slowly making her way down a field edge that I walked up on. 120 yard head shot dropped her in her tracks.


----------



## PGRChaplain

Ammo will be too costly..............


----------



## stevesecotec02

Walmart has ammo for $17 per 50rd box. The round looks great on paper and should do much better in wind than the hmr. I was all set to buy one untill I handled the savage bmag and it just really didn't so it for me. If savage would come out with one that had a thicker barrell and better stock and I would be all over it.


----------

